# Tabelle passt sich nicht ans Fenster an.



## mR.fLopPy (6. August 2003)

Hallo.

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Die Tabelle möchte sich wenn man das Fenster nicht in Vollbild hat an das Fenster Anpassen. Man muss scrollen. Genau das wollte ich allerdings vermeiden. Hier ist mein Script. Jetzt frage ich mich bloß was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Habe schon versucht gewissse Werte durch "*" zu ersetzen damit er die Größe automatisch umstellt, nur irgendwie hat das nicht geholfen.


```
</head>

<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" background="Images/Hintergrund.gif">

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse"
bordercolor="#111111" width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td width="100%">
    <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse"
bordercolor="#111111" width="100%">
      <tr>
        <td width="100%" colspan="7" background="Images/Verlauf.gif">
        <img border="0" src="Images/Logo.jpg" width="651" height="100"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="7%">
        <img border="0" src="Buttons/News.gif" width="100" height="30"></td>
        <td width="6%">
        <img border="0" src="Buttons/Mode.gif" width="100" height="30"></td>
        <td width="7%">
        <img border="0" src="Buttons/Marken.gif" width="100" height="30"></td>
        <td width="7%">
        <img border="0" src="Buttons/Ueber_Uns.gif" width="100" height="30"></td>
        <td width="8%">
        <img border="0" src="Buttons/Service.gif" width="100" height="30"></td>
        <td width="6%">
        <img border="0" src="Buttons/Kontakt.gif" width="100" height="30"></td>
        <td width="59%" background="Buttons/Leer.gif">
        <p class="Version" align="right">Version 1.01</td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="100%" colspan="7" height="500">&nbsp;</td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>

</html>
```

Ich versteh das nicht. Habe überall % und nicht Pixel angegeben. Normalerweise sollte sie sich doch auf die Größe des Fensters anpassen oder?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

mfg
Floppy


----------



## vogtländer (6. August 2003)

Die Sache ist recht einfach, wenn du "style" benutzt, wird "width" ignoriert.

Verwende _style=" ... width:100%"_, dann müsste es funktionieren.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## mR.fLopPy (6. August 2003)

Das habe ich doch oder?


```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="100%" height="100%">
```


----------



## vogtländer (6. August 2003)

Nee, du hast width als Attribut von <table> verwendet und nicht als Option von style. 

Nochmal:


> style="border-collapse: collapse; width:100%"


So ungefähr!

Gruß
Falk


----------



## mR.fLopPy (6. August 2003)

Ok ich versuche es mal.
---
Es funktioniert noch immer nicht. Hast du das so gemeint?

```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 100%; height: 100%" bordercolor="#111111>"
```


----------



## vogtländer (6. August 2003)

Ja genau. Das meinte ich. Ich bin gerade selbst auf den Trichter gekommen, dass da noch etwas anderes nicht stimmt, denn normalerweise werden 100% als Breite einer Tabelle als Maximum verwendet. 

Hast du irgendwo ein <nobr> verwendet oder eine zu große Grafik eingebunden?

Gruß
Falk


----------



## mR.fLopPy (6. August 2003)

<nobr>? Nein Ich glaube nicht das ich soetwas habe. Mein vollständiger Code steht oben. Das Logo selbst ist das größte Bild. hat aber gerade mal 651 pixel in der Länge. Deswegen müsste es sich normalerweise ausgehen. Jedoch kann ich mit meinem Balken bis ganz nach rechts scrollen als ob die Site nur für 1024x768 optimiert wäre.
--
Mein Fenster selbst ist aber groß genug um das Bild komplett darstellen zu können.


----------



## vogtländer (6. August 2003)

Ähm, jetzt weiß ich auch erstmal nicht weiter. Aber wieso schachtelst du zwei Tabellen ineinander?

Gruß
Falk


----------



## mR.fLopPy (6. August 2003)

Ohje.. 
--
Nunja, die äußerste Tabelle dient dazu die Homepage an das Fenster anzupassen. Und in dieser Tabelle mache ich meine Homepage hinein. Allerdings benötige ich dafür wiederum Tabellen.


----------



## vogtländer (6. August 2003)

Ja du hast mich erwischt. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Ich habe nur noch eine Idee:
Entferne alle Attribute und füge sie Schritt für Schritt wieder ein. Vielleicht findest du eine Lösung des Problems.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## mR.fLopPy (7. August 2003)

Ok, trotzdem Danke für deinen Versuch mir zu helfen!
Ich versuche es von Anfang an noch einmal.
Trotzdem versteh ich das nicht, eigentlich ist alles richtig.
--
Ich hoffe weiterhin auf Hilfe. Vielleicht kommt ja ein HTML-Guru vorbei.

mfg
Floppy


----------



## vogtländer (7. August 2003)

Eigentlich ist alles richtig und eigentlich ist HTML ganz leicht. Doch dann kommen die Browser ins Spiel und alles wird anders.

Was soll's.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## MedrAs (7. August 2003)

In folgenden beiden Zeilen legst du die Mindesthöhe und Mindestbreite fest. 

```
<td width="100%" colspan="7" height="500">
<img border="0" src="Images/Logo.jpg" width="651" height="100">
```

Amsonsten passen sich die Tabellen dem Fenster an.


----------

